# Ph meter ?



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anyone explain this?

I have two PH meters, when i put them both in Calibration fluid #7 they both read 7 on the dot, when i put them in a cup of water they read a full point different, one says around 6.5 and the other 7.4.

Whats with that??


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2011)

That is weird.....how old are the meters?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

One is about 2 yrs old the other about a year.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2011)

and are they the same meter?  or diffrent manufacture?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

they are different, one is Hanna and i dont know the other


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2011)

this could be why..I had a Hanna  then Baught a millwakee  both read diffrent...Just my thaughts


take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 13, 2011)

check battery, then wash the meter well. might have junk dried on sensor.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> check battery, then wash the meter well. might have junk dried on sensor.


 
BATTERIES,  BATTERIES, Duh, why didnt i think of that, definetly worth a shot, i will try it.

Thanks Ruffy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2011)

:giggle:  I think i spent more on new Batteries then I did the meter:doh:


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :giggle:  I think i spent more on new Batteries then I did the meter:doh:



Well im just looking at the batteries now, and i think i am about to find out what you mean.


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Well im just looking at the batteries now, and i think i am about to find out what you mean.




Yeah that is why last time I spent the money and got a meter and not a pen... The meter I got has a detachable probe so you can replace it and takes one 9 volt battery which does not cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah that is why last time I spent the money and got a meter and not a pen... The meter I got has a detachable probe so you can replace it and takes one 9 volt battery which does not cost an arm and a leg.



I agree, I have a Hanna HI9813-6 and likeit a lot.  It's the third digital pH meter I've had in 20 years. They keep getting cheaper and better.   The probes for all suchmeters are fragile and expensive.  The probe for this Hanna costs ~$90.00   It's crucially important to follow all the cleaning andstorage instructions to the letter and use the recommended storagesolution.  The only thing that griped me about the Hanna is that itships w/o storage solution so you need to order some soon after youget one.


----------

